# Oh No.



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So the past 3 days we have found 3 soaking wet pee spots on the beds.
We were fairly certain it was our 13 yr old cat, so since they are indoor/outdoor cats they weren't coming in the house for now.
Then this morning after the kids went to school I kept smelling something that smelled like poo. I thought Tillie was just stinky from getting into and eating 2 pumpkin cookies yesterday.
Then as I was preparing to leave for work I discovered a HUGE pee 'puddle' on my husbands side of the bed. The cats were still locked int he garage from night time... so it IS Tillie. 
She has been acting very out of sorts this week. At her obedience class on Sunday she was trembling and shaking (when nothing has happened there to scare her?) she has been sleeping a LOT. like all the time. So we have an appt at 4:30 this afternoon to have her checked for a UTI or a bladder infection.  

I am praying it IS a bladder infection otherwise WHAT is going on!??
This morning I took her out to potty within about 20 minutes of her getting up which is pretty normal for her. She only poop'd, I thought that was weird so I stayed with ehr encouraging her to "go potty" and she pooped again. but never pee'd. BECAUSE she had already pee'd on the bed!??? Her huge morning pee!??

WHAT the heck is going on!??
I have the ex pen in the house and have blocked off the halllway/rooms ....


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Please let us know what's happening with sweet Tillie!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am interested to hear if it is a UTI. It really could be that.

My sisters Hav regressed at 1 1/2 years old. She just went back to the basics and her Hav was fine in a few days. All my guys regressed at about 8 months old for a few days.

Good luck! I know it can be frustrating if it turns out she has regressed, but she will be back on track soon! Let us know what the vet says!

Happy Birthday too!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, it's very odd. She has never had any house training issues. at.all.like EVER.
and the beds???? I will be very surprised and embarassed if it isn't a UTI...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for getting into the vet. This is the sort of thing that begs for a vet. Hope it nothing serious. Hope you're enjoying your birthday.


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

awww I hope it's nothing serious!! ...I'd be wondering about it too if it is completely out of character for Tillie. Keep us posted w/ what the vet says!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I will surely keep you all posted! She hasn't gone potty since before I left for work at 10am ... it is now after 3... I am planning on getting to the vet early so she can go potty there. I find it odd IF it IS an infection, cause when I have a uti I pee every 10 minutes.... yet she's gone 5 hrs...??? Lord have Mercy, what does it mean if she DOESN'T have a uti???  what do I do then? sigh. :Cry::help:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> I will surely keep you all posted! She hasn't gone potty since before I left for work at 10am ... it is now after 3... I am planning on getting to the vet early so she can go potty there. I find it odd IF it IS an infection, cause when I have a uti I pee every 10 minutes.... yet she's gone 5 hrs...??? Lord have Mercy, what does it mean if she DOESN'T have a uti???  what do I do then? sigh. :Cry::help:


Tammy don't even try and guess. Let the vet figure it out. Hugs


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Tammy don't even try and guess. Let the vet figure it out. Hugs


I'm with Dave on this one, you will make yourself crazy!!! Hope it's nothing serious and can be remedied quick. I can only imaging what a pain it is having the clean up the bed stuff. I'll keep my eye out for updates, let us know!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hang in there, Tammy, and don't jump to conclusions. You're doing the right thing with bringing her to the vet early on. Keep us posted on what's happening and we're all hoping for the best for her.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hopefully it is just a phase. Ours went thru something like that at about 20 months...after many vet visits, nothing seemed to be wrong, she just stopped and has never had another accident or episode like that. Maybe it is just like the terrible two phase with human children!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope all is fine with her. I lock my girls in my bedroom when they are in season and when they are ready to be bred, and I'm not breeding them occasionally one will pee on the bed. I think it's because they are mad. The girls sleep in our bedroom every night and don't do it otherwise. It's a pain, but I'll live through it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

well I ended up calling them to see if I could bring her down to get the sample early as I didn't want her to pee here and then not have any at the vet's!!
So, the vet tech was able to catch her pee in the cup on a stick!! wahoooooooooooooooooooo!!  the pee was SO strong I could smell the stink from the cup o' pee from several feet away! The vet did the 'test strip' and it came back very high in protein and alkaline (?) so he put her on antibiotics and is sending the urine for a full urinalysis. I should hear back from him tomorrow.
My mom asked me if this could have been caused from the 2 pumpkin cookies she got into yesterday?? What do you guys think?? 
I already gave her her first does and she is happily gnawing on a bully stick I got her as a 'good patient' gift. 
wow. we have always been so blessed with her health and even though I know this isn't HUGE, it still is very worrisome. 
For now we have the x-pen up across the hallway/bedrooms and she will be with me with no roaming room for the next several days at least... Oh and all the beds are a wreck, I've been doing laundry 1/2 the day and airing matresses out. sigh.
But, yay! Hoping the meds kick in and she is her normal self SOON!! 
Thanks for the well wishes!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope she's on the mend, Tammy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! me too. I gave her her first dose at 4pm, do you think I could give her 2nd one around 11pm to get her 2 doses in today???


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't imagine that 2 pumpkin cookies could cause a UTI! Hope tomorrow is a better day. Antibiotics usually kick in very fast!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad she's on the meds, she'll get better fast, now. Poor Tillie, she had to not feel good to go potty on your beds.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great, I bet she will be back to her old self by tomorrow!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sheri said:


> Glad she's on the meds, she'll get better fast, now. Poor Tillie, she had to not feel good to go potty on your beds.


ya, when I figured it out this morning that it was HER and not the cats (because they were still locked int he garage), I called the vet right away, I knew something was wrong. My gut intuition is almost never wrong about anything. :biggrin1: 
I explained it to my kids that she doesn't have WORDS, she can't TELL me it hurts or that something is wrong, so sadly she had to do something that she KNEW would get my attention. message.received.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

My other dog went through a time when she was peeing in odd places, and she was housebroke from day one. I took her in and it was an infection. My cat did the same thing and it was a bit more serious for him, but he recovered. I sure hope sweet Tilly gets back to her old self soon without anything more serious going on.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear you caught it pretty early - those meds do work pretty quickly!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! I'll let ya'll know what/when I hear from the vet tomorrow... praying nothing else is going on...
OH and she was weighed at the vet and tips the scale at 9.2 lbs!!! wahooo!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I'm late to this thread...as I've been so focused on your birthday...What do ya hear from the vet this morning? Hope ya get answers and get Tillie healed up quickly!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

crap. the vet just called, said there was NO evidence of an infection, BUT there were small crystals (whatever that is??) and it was high in protein and alkaline.

He is concered about either incontinence or even a spinal injury.  I am keeping a VERY close eye on her, x-pen across the hallway so she can't get to the rooms/beds. and am taking her out to pee every 2 hrs ... sheesh, it's like having a puppy again! <<eye roll>> lol
If she has any more issues he wants to see her again for full blood work as this is SO out of character for her...
He wants me to keep her on the antibiotics and he is sending the urine out for a 'smear' test... sigh.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

She could have kidney stones. I had a dog with that and she had to have them out. She was peeing in front of me so that I would notice. Maybe this is all it is.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, dear, Tammy! I'm sorry to read this report! I have no advice, but do send hugs for you from me, and a snuggle for her from Tucker.

How does she seem to be feeling, since she's been on the antibiotic? (Some yogurt {live cultures} might be good to add for her digestive system while on the antibiotic.)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

be patient Tammy , you'll get to the heart of the matter. More hugs


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry TAmmy, hope they get to the bottom of this and you can get back to normal soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Tammy. I hope you find out soon what is causing this. Let's hope she is just going through a "stage" and there's nothing serious going on.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Crystals in the urine could very well be bladder/kidney stones -- which would account for the incontinence and the alkalinity and protein. She may need an x-ray and/or ultrasound to find them. Hugs to all -- especially sweet Tillie.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

blah. thanks... sigh.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Never a dull moment with you, huh? Ditto to what everyone else has said. Hugs too!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry, Tammy. Hope they get you a definitive answer soon as it's terrible not knowing. Is she acting okay other than that? I hope she's not in any pain. Our poor babies. I wish they could talk to us. Take care Tammy and Tillie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Tillie is on the mend soon - -hang in there.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I am now just reading this....poor Tille. I feel so bad for both of you! I'm sure they will get to the bottom of this and she will bounce back to her old self in no time at all.
Hang in there!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope that she's not in a lot of pain and gets well soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Grandmoms, aren't they the worst?!!!! (ha ha) I'm glad you got some answers for Tillie and I'm sure she'll be on the mend. I feel your pain with beds, I can only imagine. My cat left me a hairball on my bed today, oh goody.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she doesn't seem to be in any pain, her energy is returning ... still worried about stones but that will only be discovered with time, I guess.,,? 
I am just keeping a really close eye on her and being sure to make her go out to potty every 2 hrs at least. so far no other "accidents" but she hasn't HAD a chance to have an "accident".


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Linda's Augie had chrystels in his urine you might PM her. I was also thinking that your dietitian may want to alternate her diet my sisters Ausie had to change food for the same reason. Hope sweet Tillie gets better soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, I am so sorry to hear about Tillie, Pee is so hard to deal with in carpets and beds etc., I am just reading this, and I know this is scary for you. Generally with a UTI the dog urinates often but in tiny amounts, they are very sore and as the infection ascends to the bladder they feel a burning so they will keep trying to empty it...just like we do. 

Since you are cooking a home diet it is important you tell your Vet...yeah often they are not fond of home cooking...but it is your choice...be firm...you also need to call Sabine as there may be an ingredient that could be causing the readings, or she may need to make an adjustment based on Tillie's body, then again it may be totally unrelated, it is important you tell your vet all of the facts so he can make a proper diagnosis. Hope they get to the bottom of this quickly!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I am just reading this now...poor Tillie! She must feel so bad to go on your bed  I hope you get everything figured out soon. I'm curious about what in the food could cause stones? I home cook too so I do worry. ((hugs)) from me and Ozzie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gertchie said:


> I am just reading this now...poor Tillie! She must feel so bad to go on your bed  I hope you get everything figured out soon. I'm curious about what in the food could cause stones? I home cook too so I do worry. ((hugs)) from me and Ozzie


homecooking doesn't cause stones. Kibble is more a cause of stones.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Tammy, I am so sorry to hear about Tillie, Pee is so hard to deal with in carpets and beds etc., I am just reading this, and I know this is scary for you. Generally with a UTI the dog urinates often but in tiny amounts, they are very sore and as the infection ascends to the bladder they feel a burning so they will keep trying to empty it...just like we do.
> 
> Since you are cooking a home diet it is important you tell your Vet...yeah often they are not fond of home cooking...but it is your choice...be firm...you also need to call Sabine as there may be an ingredient that could be causing the readings, or she may need to make an adjustment based on Tillie's body, then again it may be totally unrelated, it is important you tell your vet all of the facts so he can make a proper diagnosis. Hope they get to the bottom of this quickly!


Her vet is fully aware of my home cooking for her. In fact, it was HE who first suggested it!! Sabine did a few tweaks with the actual vitamins, but other than that it is what the vet wanted her on.
When he called me yesterday he asked again what she ate and I told him exactly what she eats, how it is prepared, etc. Then he asked me about what treats she has. and I told him. I DID ask about her diet and he actually said he was more concerned with weather commercial treats could be the problem...
I agree, I DO need to talk with Sabine and I will be consulting her this week!
 
thanks for the idea!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Her vet is fully aware of my home cooking for her. In fact, it was HE who first suggested it!! Sabine did a few tweaks with the actual vitamins, but other than that it is what the vet wanted her on.
> When he called me yesterday he asked again what she ate and I told him exactly what she eats, how it is prepared, etc. Then he asked me about what treats she has. and I told him. I DID ask about her diet and he actually said he was more concerned with weather commercial treats could be the problem...
> I agree, I DO need to talk with Sabine and I will be consulting her this week!
> 
> thanks for the idea!!


couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Diets too hight in Purine can cause this, since Tammy is homecooking "if" that is the problem it is an easy fix. Purine is found in fish, beef, and poultry. Dogs like humans are all different sometimes things need to be changed a bit, what works today may not down the road. It was in no way a criticism, a custom diet is easier to fix, than a one size fits all commercial diet.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Diets too hight in Purine can cause this, since Tammy is homecooking "if" that is the problem it is an easy fix. Purine is found in fish, beef, and poultry. Dogs like humans are all different sometimes things need to be changed a bit, what works today may not down the road. It was in no way a criticism, a custom diet is easier to fix, than a one size fits all commercial diet.


yeah Robbie that may be , but please do not make statements like "...yeah often they are not fond of home cooking..." . Home cooking is far more adaptable and healthy for dogs than any other form of food ,in particular kibble. You scare peole eg. Gertchie http://kidneystoneshelp.com/prevent-kidney-stones-in-dogs/


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, Vets are like that they often get upset when they hear RAW or Home cooked, not because these are bad diets, it has more to do with them being drilled with what can go wrong in Vet School, Tammy is feeding a diet she got from a nutritionist so she is doing it right...but there are many people out there that feed there dogs table scraps and call it home cooked...this is what Vets too ofen think, it is often hard to get past that with some Vets. Tammy's Vet already knew about Tillies diet and that is what they often look at with stones. 

To make peace with the fact I am admittedly more conservative with Vet medicine and such then your more natural approach. Here is a link about stones:
vhttp://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_6/features/Kidney-Stones-Bladder-Stones_16231-1.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Robbie, the problem that I have is your statement that I mentioned, it comes accross wrong.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, thanks for the heads up Robbie. Her main protien IS beef ... curious to hear from Sabine ... I will keep ya'll posted!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Worrying is not unusual for people who home cook and reflects an appropriate concern for the health of their dogs, just as people who feed commercial foods worry about whether they are feeding the best brand to their dog. I seriously doubt anyone is 'scared'.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, I hope Tillie feels better soon and it is an easy fix.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! me too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just reading this about the crystals. Tammy, it sounds like you got her in right away, so was caught early. Augie did have crystals. The only sign I had was that he was not able to hold his urine through the night, where he had always been able to do so. He does not have access to beds, but he was peeing on the throw rug that is over tile in front of the front door. I was freaking too, but we went through a course of antibiotics, maybe two courses (my memory is shaky here). The vet also put him on a canned 'urinary' diet for a month. His urine was also too alkaline at that time. We were advised to go back on the food he was initially on where he had done well, until I foolishly changed it. He just did not do well on the new food. He had a lot of blood in his urine at the time as well, and she injected fluid under his skin on his back to help flush his system out. When he was rechecked again after treatment, the crystals were no longer there. This was about a year ago exactly. And, knock on wood, he has done well since.

I hope Tillie recovers quickly. Yes, definitely talk to Sabine and perhaps she can give you some adjustments to make to help in Tillie's recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tammy, I hope Tillie is feeling better soon. 
One of our 8 year old Yorkies (actually my father-in-law's but they live with us), started having peeing issues early last year. She would be asleep on my lap or next to me on the couch and I'd feel wetness. Thankfully we keep blankets over our couch and chairs. I didn't think that much of it at first figuring she was just overly tired so the urge to pee didn't wake her up. She didn't seem to have any other symptoms. When it happened a couple more times, I took her to the vet. They did a urinalysis and found some crystals and then they did an x-ray and found bladder stones. Surgery to remove them took care of it and she is now on a diet formulated for dogs who have had bladder stones. I am happy to say no more accidents and no more stones on any of her followups. She did great after surgery and recovery was actually pretty quick.


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Tammy,

I have been out of town, and did not check the forum while I was gone. I hope Tillie is feeling better now and you find out what the problem is.

Murphy also had issues with crystals and had several bladder infections. We switched him off of kibble to a raw diet and it helped quite a bit. I know Tillie's diet is very good so hopefully this is just an unusual occurance and she gets well soon.

Take Care!

Diane and Murphy


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this. 

I know one of the ways humans can get kidney stones is as a result of a UTI. Often humans don't know they are there until they start to pass them. They can be picked up on an ultrasound though. 

I wanted to add that I really admire that you do home cooking. I need to do some human home cooking...take out and TV dinners all the time are not the best pick.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, ya, and believe it or not I HATE cooking. LOVE baking, but hate cooking. lol
Every single night I struggle with making dinner. I am thankful that I only have to cook for Tillie once a week and it is ALWAYS the exact same thing. ha ha. wish I could get away with that for my human famiily!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What's the good word, Tammy? How is Tillie feeling? Has the pain and shaking gone?

Did you get in touch with Sabine about possibly changing Tillie's protein source or other nutrients?

Wishing you and your family a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Evidently she's busy with the turkey...I HATE cooking too, Tammy! And currently Chris and I are Low Carb dieting, which makes meal times SOOOOOO much harder!!! Tomorrow is gonna be a "Carbs-be-****ed day" for me! Let us know how the girl is doing when you got a minute!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, ya, and believe it or not I HATE cooking. LOVE baking, but hate cooking. lol
> Every single night I struggle with making dinner. I am thankful that I only have to cook for Tillie once a week and it is ALWAYS the exact same thing. ha ha. wish I could get away with that for my human famiily!!


My mom sent us a bunch of food since we can't go home for thanksgiving. So tonight we are having quail! And I think we have a pecan pie straight from Alabama via UPS.

Of course it's just dog food for pup. ;-)


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Poor Tillie, I hope she feels better soon and your mind is put at ease! It is SO upsetting when these babies don't feel well


----------

